# What would you change? - Kindle Fire 2



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey Kindlers,

Just wondering, with the speculation of a 9inch Kindle looming over us and other rumors, I'm curious to knowing what would you change for the next Kindle Fire? Battery Life? Storage?

I look forward to hearing some of your responses


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I would put the on/off button in a place where you can't hit it accidentally, which I do often.  I would also give it a screen with a little less glare, if possible.  Other than that, I really like it!  For me, it's a lot of tablet for the price.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

These would be my biggest changes:

1. I would trade a couple of ounces and a couple of millimeters thickness for a 10-hour battery.

2. Bluetooth for wireless transmissions to/from peripherals like headphones and keyboards.

3. Let the output jack be used for input as well, so that sound apps like Skype could be used.

4. A physical control for sound volume.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Bluetooth, physical volume button (call me old-fashioned, but...), SD card slot, & whatever it would take to be able to use a keyboard (is that part of bluetooth). A way to hook it up to the TV would be nice too.


----------



## taligator (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm always amused (and confused) by the request for the power button to be moved. In all the months I've used it (and I use mine all day long) I have NEVER accidentally turned it off or on. If I were concerned, and using it portrait, I'd just flip the orientation to put it at the top. The only problem with that is the lock screen doesn't switch with it but that's not a deal breaker for me.

Something I would like, but doubt will ever exist is a page turn button. I absolutely love that feature of my K3 and would love to see them create such a thing on the tablet. I hate tapping and swiping to change pages. 

A volume button might be nice but I've never felt the need for one either--I do predominantly read on my device though.

Most of my "wishes" aren't for physical features or capabilities but for software updates. I have no need or desire for bluetooth, SD card, cameras, voice, etc. I don't need a laptop replacement. That isn't the purpose of the device for me.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

2 inches, MicroSD, Bluetooth


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with it the way it is. For future expansion, I'd like an SD slot (but it's not imperative for me right now). The main thing I'd like is for them to open it up a bit more, so that we can use alternate keyboards. I hate that keyboard. I'm forever putting.a.period.between words!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

As for hardware changes, an SD card is the main thing I'd like to see. Also, longer battery life. Bluetooth would be nice, but I'm ok without it. Other than that, not much really. Physical volume buttons would also be nice, but not having them doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would.


----------



## Cabinwood (Jan 3, 2010)

I also would like the SD card.  I'd love a front facing camera for skype!  I'd like the on/off buttons, connections, on the top rather then the bottom.  When I sit with it in bed at night in my lap, the cord is in the way.  I had problem with the on/off button in the beginning before I had a cover on it, but not since.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

Swype & full access to the Android Market Place.  That's all I need to make me a happy guy. 

Mike


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

taligator said:


> I'm always amused (and confused) by the request for the power button to be moved. In all the months I've used it (and I use mine all day long) I have NEVER accidentally turned it off or on. If I were concerned, and using it portrait, I'd just flip the orientation to put it at the top.


It sounds like you only/mostly use it for reading, so maybe it's not ever a problem for you. I don't have a problem with hitting the power button myself, but the cord gets in my way when I'm charging while using it portrait. But with regard to just switching it around -- that doesn't always work with every app, some of them will switch along with you, some are stuck in 'normal' position and won't flip flop at all. So it's not always a viable option to 'just flip it'.

I'd also like SD card capability and access to the Android Market for apps not available on Amazon; there are a lot of small (and probably large) companies that only send apps to the Market, and not Amazon or any of the alternate sites, and thus I can't get them.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I want amazon to be more aggressive in getting apps. Their store is only a fraction of the Android marketplace and is a pale shadow of the iOS store. Amazon should court the high dollar quality app makers. Why are none of the stellar board game apps not available?


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I love my kindle fire but would put  volume control in one place for all applications.  USB port to install pictures and  the ability to use windows music.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> I want amazon to be more aggressive in getting apps. Their store is only a fraction of the Android marketplace and is a pale shadow of the iOS store. Amazon should court the high dollar quality app makers. Why are none of the stellar board game apps not available?


See, and for me, it seems like there are plenty. . . . . .

It's like what my dad always says about cable TV: 200 channels and nothing's on. In this case, 16,000 apps, and only a handful of any real use.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

3G, bluetooth, GPS, MicroSD slot, SIM slot, telephone functionality, camera, access to android marketplace.
In fact just make it a full tablet and not the crippled 'thing' it currently is.

I don't want to carry 10 different pieces of electronic gear around with me.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Larger screen. Add a mike and camera.

Have an option to close extra tabs in the web browser automatically, or at least an option to only keep a certain number open.

A volume control that's easy to use from within an application.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I LOVE the small 7 inch screen...allows my Fire to be truly portable since it can slip into my pants pockets... they could not give me a 9 or 10 inch tablet it would be useless for my needs....

BUT ... BOY it would be nice IF I could use the Android Market to directly load apps onto the fire instead of having to side load some of the ones I NEED as well as want... I would still most likely use Amazon because the market is in my opinion a PIA to use.. and amazon is a pure joy...

Only thing I REALLY want is a better speaker (louder as I am hard of hearing)... A card "may"  come in handy and a GPS would be nice since I run several apps on my phone that require it......

I too have never had any problem with the location of the power button.. 

BobG..


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

For those who want a camera, microphone, SD slot, bluetooth, etc. (and I'm one that wants an SD slot), what price are you willing to pay for all of that? See, that's one of the things that to me, was attractive, for the Fire. The price. Adding all of those extras is going to cost, and I would guess, cost quite a bit. Then they've gotten away from an affordable tablet, and they're more in the range of the Ipad. For me, since my phone has a camera (and it's always with me), I don't need or want a camera on the Fire. 

I'm just curious, especially with the rumors of a smaller Ipad coming out this spring. What would you pay for the extras?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I want amazon to be more aggressive in getting apps. Their store is only a fraction of the Android marketplace and is a pale shadow of the iOS store. Amazon should court the high dollar quality app makers. Why are none of the stellar board game apps not available?


I agree with that, but you have to look at the history of the iOS (Apple) store to imagine where the Amazon Android app store is headed. Two years ago, the Apple app store wasn't all that impressive, but the number of quality apps grew by leaps and bounds, especially after the iPad was released. I think that's going to happen with Amazon now.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> For those who want a camera, microphone, SD slot, bluetooth, etc. (and I'm one that wants an SD slot), what price are you willing to pay for all of that? See, that's one of the things that to me, was attractive, for the Fire. The price. Adding all of those extras is going to cost, and I would guess, cost quite a bit. Then they've gotten away from an affordable tablet, and they're more in the range of the Ipad. For me, since my phone has a camera (and it's always with me), I don't need or want a camera on the Fire.
> 
> I'm just curious, especially with the rumors of a smaller Ipad coming out this spring. What would you pay for the extras?


And see, that's the problem. I don't want most of those extras, partly because I don't need them and partly because I wouldn't want to pay a lot. So if they came out with a model that was completely ramped up, with an appropriately much higher cost, I doubt I'd upgrade. If it included the SD slot that I'd like to have (or heck, just more onboard memory would be fine) and one or two other things I don't care about, I'd be willing to go up maybe $50-75 but not much more. Otherwise I could just get a better Android tablet.

There's no way they'll make everyone happy with a new model, it'll either still lack features people want or it will cost too much. Or both.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

#1 Bluetooth A2DP!!! I don't really care if Bluetooth is fully supported so long as A2DP is!
#2 If #1 is NOT implemented then External volume buttons.
#3 External keyboard support -- maybe (would depend upon what it did to the price point).


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Part of the appeal of the Kindle Fire is the low price, and I don't know how much my add-ons would increase it, but I really would like higher internal storage, and/or an SD card slot as a way of expanding memory.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> For those who want a camera, microphone, SD slot, bluetooth, etc. (and I'm one that wants an SD slot), what price are you willing to pay for all of that? See, that's one of the things that to me, was attractive, for the Fire. The price. Adding all of those extras is going to cost, and I would guess, cost quite a bit. Then they've gotten away from an affordable tablet, and they're more in the range of the Ipad. For me, since my phone has a camera (and it's always with me), I don't need or want a camera on the Fire.
> 
> I'm just curious, especially with the rumors of a smaller Ipad coming out this spring. What would you pay for the extras?


My Galaxy Tab 7" has all that, and doesn't cost much more than the Fire.
Amazon should be able to sell the Fire cheaper, as they aren't selling equipment, they are selling books.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

1. Better touch interface. I'm soooooo sick of tapping links 5 times before they work & don't even get me started on changing the volume!



2. Better placement of the power button. I haven't accidentally turned it off very many times but it is pretty annoying when I'm watching a video.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Just bluetooth for a real keyboard.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> Bluetooth, physical volume button (call me old-fashioned, but...), SD card slot, & whatever it would take to be able to use a keyboard (is that part of bluetooth). A way to hook it up to the TV would be nice too.


An sd card would be great! I think you can hook it up to your tv right now if your tv has a usb port. Ours does not, but we can hook up the laptop with cables. Our Roku has a usb port that we can use for a few things--.jpg pictures being one. Haven't tried hooking up the Fire to it though.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> An sd card would be great! I think you can hook it up to your tv right now if your tv has a usb port. Ours does not, but we can hook up the laptop with cables. Our Roku has a usb port that we can use for a few things--.jpg pictures being one. Haven't tried hooking up the Fire to it though.


We hook up my netbook with cables, but the videos are very laggy, which I think is my netbook's fault. Our tv is too old to have a USB port but if it did, you couldn't watch Prime videos that way could you? Hm.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I would love 3G to go along with the WiFi. Being able to connect to an actual keyboard would be nice for typing longer emails as well as writing. I do love the Fire the way it is too, but those couple things would make it even cooler.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

pretty much what everyone said already..

1. Move the power button
2. More internal storage or micro sd slot
3. better anti-glare coating
4. Increased battery time


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

krm0789 said:


> We hook up my netbook with cables, but the videos are very laggy, which I think is my netbook's fault. Our tv is too old to have a USB port but if it did, you couldn't watch Prime videos that way could you? Hm.


Weird idea, what possible use would it serve to play media from a Fire to a TV?
(especially as the Fire can't even record photos or video)
Now streaming media from your pc/media player to the Fire would be useful.
Your family can watch the main Tv, you can watch a movie, etc.

Mezzmo on your PC, Allshare on your Fire, should achieve this.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

sarahsbloke said:


> Weird idea, what possible use would it serve to play media from a Fire to a TV?
> (especially as the Fire can't even record photos or video)
> Now streaming media from your pc/media player to the Fire would be useful.
> Your family can watch the main Tv, you can watch a movie, etc.
> ...


It would be useful to me, therefore not weird. As I stated, my only media to tv option right now is my netbook, which is very laggy. Being able to put content on my Fire & play it over the tv would be quite useful.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder what the pricing on the Kindle Fire 2 ( and we all know it's coming ) will be.  I understand they're all sold at a loss.  Can they continue to do that with the next model?


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd also love to see physical volume buttons. Mostly, though, I'd like Amazon to fix their cloud-supported browsing or get rid of it -- my Fire is so slow as to be useless as a web browser unless I turn the cloud feature off.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

power button, volume, swype-like keyboard app and I'd be a happy camper.

Until yesterday I would have said screen sensitivity/responsiveness, but just started using a stylus (because of comments on another thread) and it has worked wonders. I feel like I have discovered sliced bread.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

taligator said:


> I'm always amused (and confused) by the request for the power button to be moved. In all the months I've used it (and I use mine all day long) I have NEVER accidentally turned it off or on. If I were concerned, and using it portrait, I'd just flip the orientation to put it at the top. The only problem with that is the lock screen doesn't switch with it but that's not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Something I would like, but doubt will ever exist is a page turn button. I absolutely love that feature of my K3 and would love to see them create such a thing on the tablet. I hate tapping and swiping to change pages.
> 
> ...


Yep, what you said.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

There are only a few things I would add and most of them are software issues.
1.) organization for books
2.) organization for apps
3.) more memory. well. if we have full functioning memory instead of splitting it for books, ape, and just have it open more like a computer where it doesn't matter how much of what you put on it. I use it more for apps than any thing else.


I like the size. this is one of the things that attracted me to want the fire. I love the fact it has no buttons on the outside. I like the simplisity of the.fire. the one thing I would remove or.make heterodox is the carousal. It drives.me crazy We can't organize it. I wouldn't mind the carousal as.much if it was more User decinded.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I never use the carousel for anything.  I wish there was an option to remove it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

1) Physical volume buttons
2) SD card storage
3) Better user interface. I love the categories across the top of the screen. Would love to see that stay but then be able to use the "desktop" with my own photograph and icons of apps, books, etc.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I would make it 3G or 4G in addition to wireless, because there are a lot of places where my old Kindle can be used, but my new Kindle can not.

I wish I could group my books into categories and have a shelf assigned to each category.

I wish I had the option of the e-ink on the color Kindle, because I'm getting some wicked eye strain.

I wish I had the option to designate which of my Kindles was going to be the primary one that my account downloads to.

I wish I could access the full Amazon site on Kindle, the way I can access it on iPad. 

I wish I had more storage for apps.


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

Android Market, SD, Ice Cream Sandwich

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

